# Help! Media Usage Rights



## xoxopr0ud (Oct 22, 2006)

I was trying to transfer music to my MP3 player today for the first time with Rhapsody To Go. I kept getting an error saying that I had 'Innsufficient rights' and that it couldn't download the media usage rights. After customer service didn't help I decided to try Napster. I get the same error. It can't download the media usage rights. I tryed Urge and it says the same thing. Since I've tryed 3 different programs is it my computer? Help?!?

I have Windows XP and Windows Media 11


----------

